# Kochguide



## ~Healer~ (24. November 2007)

Gibt es einen Kochguide? Wenn ja wo find ich den? 
Bin jetzt bei 250 und find keine Rezepte mehr ^^


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2007)

Stickies lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Kochen ist kein Sammelberuf.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=6859


----------

